# New Beetle



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*bettle*

hi
i'm kinda new to all this forum, my gf lookin into buyin a bettle for her, i was wondering if someone can tell me their opinion on this car.
thanks in advance


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

Check out http://www.newbeetle.org.
You'll find out everything you'd like to know about the Beetle.
It's an awesome car. If you're buying new, lots of options to choose from. Turbo S, Convertable, Color Concepts, etc.
If you're buying used, probably a good idea to stay away from the '98s, and maybe even the '99s.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

I guess you mean the New Beetle. 
There's a New Beetle forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=5
Welcome to 'Tex!


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (Son of a B...5er!)*

we not looking to buy a brand new one.. however i was thinkin 2001 or so..
why? whats wrong with 98-99?


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

Moved to New Beetle Forum.


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (ClownCar)*

thanks


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

we went to dealership the otherday, she was very exited .. going to come back few days later to take it for test drive..


----------



## Anna (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

The '98s like any first year production car had some major issues. I know personally of two '98s that were lemon-lawed -- one after having two engines and three transmissions put into it. The early '99s had some of the same issues. It really was not until the mid '99s that they started to get the kinks worked out of them. I had an early 2000 that was pretty trouble free -- except for the pesky O2 sensor and the temperature sensor thingee...


[Modified by Anna, 4:28 PM 2-13-2003]


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (Anna)*

allright, thanks for info
like i said we looking into geting a 2001 model
here is her and her gf tryin it out









--- grr
was tryin to post some pics but for some reason i can' forum change them into .. i dont even know what the .. is this 


[Modified by alexus, 5:42 PM 2-13-2003]


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

but anyway..
is there any pros and cons on this subject?
would you guys recommend this car in general?
would this car require a lot of maintaince?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

i hate when i hear people say dont buy a 99 when i myself have a 99 and never had any problems....only the normal stuff that that every VW has...like MAF and window regulator...im sure there are 2000's, 2001's and newer style that have even more problems and sure theres gonna be lemons every year. You can't buy a car thinking oh what if i get a lemon...thats like crossing the street with fear of getting hit by a car when u have the light to go


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: bettle (FastAndFurious)*

Well, the reason why I said I'd probably avoid the '98s and '99s, is because they typically had more problems than the other years. If you're going to buy used, why knowingly get something that has a higher chance of being problematic??
There are '98s out there that have been completely trouble free, doesn't mean I'd buy one.
Someone asked for advice, and I think it's pretty good advice that if buying used, consider avoiding 98-99 models.
As for the car in general. I'd say it's a great buy. It hasn't held it's value as well as people would like to think, so you can actually get a used one at a great price. It's the same chassis as the Jetta, Golf & Audi TT, shares the same engines, etc. So all in all, it's a good car. It may have more problems than a Honda or Toyota, but it will be a hell of a lot more fun to drive. There are lots of us who have had very very few problems. And it's good to know, that even though some of the early models did have more problems than people would have liked, FastandFurious is proof that there are older model years out there that have been awesome!


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (pdoel)*

well guys.. thanks.. my gf she really wants this car, she seems to feel in love with this car .. go figure







heh, i think it's a girly car and i think she'll enjoy it


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

oh another question
whats the difference between GLX and GLS?
and which model would you guys suggest?
should we go with gas or disiel?
turbo or non-turbo? i mean.. i want her to have powerful car and everything but i want her to drive safe too







how bad is that turbo on bettle?


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

The GLX is fully loaded, all options, and only available with the 1.8t. Your only real choices are manual/auto, and 16" or 17" wheels.
The GLS can be configured any number of ways. 2.0, 1.8t or TDI engines, leather, cloth, sunroof, no sunroof, etc.
I'd test drive the engines, and see what seems right. 
The 2.0 is actually a pretty decent engine. I test drove it back in '99 just before the 1.8t came out, and was impressed with the power. It's a reliable engine, average gas mileage, and will save you some money when buying the car. 
The TDI is a bit more than a 2.0, but you'll get awesome gas mileage. A very reliable engine, and it has some pretty awesome torque. You can chip it for pretty cheap, and get near 1.8t performance, and still get incredible gas mileage.
And of course, the 1.8t is gonna cost the most, give you the most power, LOTS of options for upgrades, requires premium, etc. 
If you want her to have some decent power, but not get out on control, a TDI may be a pretty good choice.


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (pdoel)*

is there any bad sides of geting disiels car? not every gas station sells diesel ? and i was told car wont start in winter time (when its very cold outside) sure as hell dont want to get a call in middle of the night from my gf sayin that she can't start her car..


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well guys.. thanks.. my gf she really wants this car, she seems to feel in love with this car .. go figure







heh, i think it's a girly car and i think she'll enjoy it







[HR][/HR]​a beetle is not a girly car....lets get on the highway and ill show u girly car


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: bettle (FastAndFurious)*

Alexus, have her go to the link pdoel left for you:
http://www.newbeetle.org
She will find everything she ever wanted to know there. And friendly people will answer any, and I mean any, question. That is the ultimate resource. There is a certain mystique about the NB. That is why you mention she "loves" the car. It's weird! Please steer her to the Org!


----------



## TTR BUG (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: bettle (FastAndFurious)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well guys.. thanks.. my gf she really wants this car, she seems to feel in love with this car .. go figure







heh, i think it's a girly car and i think she'll enjoy it








a beetle is not a girly car....lets get on the highway and ill show u girly car







[HR][/HR]​I have to agree... I'm sure you meant nothing by it, but there are quite a few very manly guys on this forum who don't appreciate their cars being called "girly"
just a little FYI


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: bettle (TTR BUG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have to agree... I'm sure you meant nothing by it, but there are quite a few very manly guys on this forum who don't appreciate their cars being called "girly"
just a little FYI[HR][/HR]​







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: bettle (gt2437)*

About the diesel question. It's actually easier to find now adays. And since you can go so long in between fillups, I hear it's really not a big concern. Of course, if you wait till the very last minute to get gas, you could get into trouble. But for the most part, it shouldn't be a problem.
As for the cold weather starting. That was more of a concern years ago. Now, the diesel engines aren't as difficult to get started. I believe there's a procedure you must follow to get it started. But there's lots of them around here, and we get pretty cold weather. I believe it's also available up in Canada. So if they can handle it up there, you should be fine.


----------



## jahfakin (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is there any bad sides of geting disiels car? not every gas station sells diesel ? and i was told car wont start in winter time (when its very cold outside) sure as hell dont want to get a call in middle of the night from my gf sayin that she can't start her car..[HR][/HR]​For the record, I don't drive a "girly" car. With that aside, I drive a 99 TDi Beetle. Great car, best car i've ever owned. Diesels have no trouble starting in the cold. back in the day, they took a while to strat, these days, they start almost right away.
Finding diesel fuel is damn easy, it's everywhere, expecially on/near the highways. I do have one advice for someone buying a diesel car. If you cannot follow instructions, don't buy a diesel.
It's not like there are a ton of instructions to follow, but some people just choose to be idiots when it comes to cars. take for example my sister.
she has a Camry, she changes a timing belt when it breaks, doesn't believe in oil changes, so she does it maybe twice a year a most (ususally once), changes breaks when the rotors have grinded away to nothing. Drive with tires that have bubbles in them, form hitting sidewalks/curbs and potholes (that she feels is too much energy to avoid). 
If your gf is someone like this, forget it. If the timing belt breaks on a TDi, the engine is ruin, to rebuild a TDi engine is not cheap. you must change the fuel filter at least every 20k, (1 tank of bad fuel will ruin the filter). You must follow the startup procedure, your battery must be in good condition, and you must use the right oil (5w40), and it's not cheap ($25 for 1 gal of Mobil Delvac 1) and not easy to come by, but oil changes are every 10k (not 3k like on gas engines). follow the directions in the manual and a TDi will last you at least 200k (the engine will outlast the rest of the car realistically speaking).
I do 400 miles a week and refuel when the ruel light comes on at about 500-600 miles (don't ever run out of fuel, or else you will have to prime the fuel filter) .
need more info on a TDi, go to TDICLUB.Com. that where the experts are.


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (FastAndFurious)*

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
well guys.. thanks.. my gf she really wants this car, she seems to feel in love with this car .. go figure heh, i think it's a girly car and i think she'll enjoy it 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
quote:[HR][/HR]
a beetle is not a girly car....lets get on the highway and ill show u girly car 
[HR][/HR]​hehe.. let's










[Modified by alexus, 12:11 PM 2-14-2003]


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (2002turboS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Alexus, have her go to the link pdoel left for you:
http://www.newbeetle.org
She will find everything she ever wanted to know there. And friendly people will answer any, and I mean any, question. That is the ultimate resource. There is a certain mystique about the NB. That is why you mention she "loves" the car. It's weird! Please steer her to the Org! [HR][/HR]​i'll have her take a look there
thanks.


[Modified by alexus, 12:10 PM 2-14-2003]


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (TTR BUG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]a beetle is not a girly car....lets get on the highway and ill show u girly car[HR][/HR]​quote:[HR][/HR]
I have to agree... I'm sure you meant nothing by it, but there are quite a few very manly guys on this forum who don't appreciate their cars being called "girly"
just a little FYI
[HR][/HR]​i'm sure did not mean to offend anyone







i think it's cute.. can't really say that much about it since i dont really know it.. my friend bought it for his gf and she refused to drive it so he end up driving it, so i took it for test drive long time ago.. in my case i'm sure it'll be a lot different.. my gf already wants it pretty badly so i'm not going drive it.. at least not that much







but in any case i'm pretty sure i'm going like this car once i get to know it better..










[Modified by alexus, 12:10 PM 2-14-2003]


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (pdoel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]About the diesel question. It's actually easier to find now adays. And since you can go so long in between fillups, I hear it's really not a big concern. Of course, if you wait till the very last minute to get gas, you could get into trouble. But for the most part, it shouldn't be a problem.
As for the cold weather starting. That was more of a concern years ago. Now, the diesel engines aren't as difficult to get started. I believe there's a procedure you must follow to get it started. But there's lots of them around here, and we get pretty cold weather. I believe it's also available up in Canada. So if they can handle it up there, you should be fine.
[HR][/HR]​i'm glad to hear that










[Modified by alexus, 12:09 PM 2-14-2003]


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (jahfakin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]is there any bad sides of geting disiels car? not every gas station sells diesel ? and i was told car wont start in winter time (when its very cold outside) sure as hell dont want to get a call in middle of the night from my gf sayin that she can't start her car..
For the record, I don't drive a "girly" car. With that aside, I drive a 99 TDi Beetle. Great car, best car i've ever owned. Diesels have no trouble starting in the cold. back in the day, they took a while to strat, these days, they start almost right away.
Finding diesel fuel is damn easy, it's everywhere, expecially on/near the highways. I do have one advice for someone buying a diesel car. If you cannot follow instructions, don't buy a diesel.
It's not like there are a ton of instructions to follow, but some people just choose to be idiots when it comes to cars. take for example my sister.
she has a Camry, she changes a timing belt when it breaks, doesn't believe in oil changes, so she does it maybe twice a year a most (ususally once), changes breaks when the rotors have grinded away to nothing. Drive with tires that have bubbles in them, form hitting sidewalks/curbs and potholes (that she feels is too much energy to avoid). 
If your gf is someone like this, forget it. If the timing belt breaks on a TDi, the engine is ruin, to rebuild a TDi engine is not cheap. you must change the fuel filter at least every 20k, (1 tank of bad fuel will ruin the filter). You must follow the startup procedure, your battery must be in good condition, and you must use the right oil (5w40), and it's not cheap ($25 for 1 gal of Mobil Delvac 1) and not easy to come by, but oil changes are every 10k (not 3k like on gas engines). follow the directions in the manual and a TDi will last you at least 200k (the engine will outlast the rest of the car realistically speaking).
I do 400 miles a week and refuel when the ruel light comes on at about 500-600 miles (don't ever run out of fuel, or else you will have to prime the fuel filter) .
need more info on a TDi, go to TDICLUB.Com. that where the experts are.[HR][/HR]​nah she's not like this.. even though she doesn't know much about cars... in any case i'm pretty much sure i'll be the one who'll be handle maintaince for this car and i have nothing else but good intension to keep it up and running, just like it should be










[Modified by alexus, 12:13 PM 2-14-2003]


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

thats what i'm drivin


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

btw, 
bettle.. do they come with HIDs? or if not, can someone tell me bulb size, so i can order HID kit for it?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

quote:[HR][/HR]btw, 
bettle.. do they come with HIDs? or if not, can someone tell me bulb size, so i can order HID kit for it?[HR][/HR]​Not in the US, but they do in other markets. They use H1 bulbs for high, low and fogs.


----------



## volkswagen12 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

If I see the word bettle one more time, I may have to hurt someone.


----------



## Mosh Pit King (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: bettle (volkswagen12)*

Just some quick answers to your questions Alexus:
My first Beetle was a '98 TDI. Not once did I ever have trouble getting it to start, although I did on a couple of occasions have trouble finding gas...expect to get around 500-600 miles a tank! On the downside, I did have a lot of stupid little problems with it...I had two window regulators fail, a window slide off its track right into the door, the AC fixed twice, the occasional plastic piece snap off, and a four-way flasher go on me! So I think you're doing the right thing staying away from the '98s...
As for my 2001 1.8T Vortex...not a single problem after 28500 mi. So the best way to go might be a 2001 TDI...and the more you drive it the more it'll grow on you. Trust me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoadDevelopment (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: bettle (Mosh Pit King)*

. It may have more problems than a Honda or Toyota, but it will be a hell of a lot more fun to drive. ----QUOTE
Hmmm don't know about that NB/MKIV chassis is known for having soft handling from the factory .If ya want something thats really fun to drive and FWD take a look at this
2001 Integra type R


----------



## fast mayte (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: bettle (RoadDevelopment)*

it really all depends on what u're looking for. nb's r cool to some extent but being european(kinda) they do have alot of probs. mostly electrical. so if u're gonan buy one used, get extended warantee, u'll really need it. it's good to have a second car jsut incase for those days that the car may have to be towed in the dealer for a fuelpump prob or some issue here and there. if ur'e gonan buy this car, it's more for show. 
if u want something cost effective, look in to honda, toyota, or some good japanese. even bmw is pretty good in reliability being german. mini coopers is cool too, but for evday driving, id' go with beetle cuz of room. honda and toyota might have a boring look and might be kinda boring(dpepending on model) to drive daily, but u'll be sure to go out and crank it up and drive it and not worry weather or not u have to use up your new pair of nikes to get to work or class.... 
but it's your choice, u will jsut have more probs in vw than other daily drivers. but i gotta admit, there is something about vw that in a way makes it fun to drive. jsut too bad they suk at reliability.....


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (gt2437)*

quote:[HR][/HR]btw, 
bettle.. do they come with HIDs? or if not, can someone tell me bulb size, so i can order HID kit for it?
Not in the US, but they do in other markets. They use H1 bulbs for high, low and fogs.[HR][/HR]​h1.. is it on all bettles? or just specific year?


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (Mosh Pit King)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just some quick answers to your questions Alexus:
My first Beetle was a '98 TDI. Not once did I ever have trouble getting it to start, although I did on a couple of occasions have trouble finding gas...expect to get around 500-600 miles a tank! On the downside, I did have a lot of stupid little problems with it...I had two window regulators fail, a window slide off its track right into the door, the AC fixed twice, the occasional plastic piece snap off, and a four-way flasher go on me! So I think you're doing the right thing staying away from the '98s...
As for my 2001 1.8T Vortex...not a single problem after 28500 mi. So the best way to go might be a 2001 TDI...and the more you drive it the more it'll grow on you. Trust me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​so far i'm thinkin of 2001 TDI


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (fast mayte)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it really all depends on what u're looking for. nb's r cool to some extent but being european(kinda) they do have alot of probs. mostly electrical. so if u're gonan buy one used, get extended warantee, u'll really need it. it's good to have a second car jsut incase for those days that the car may have to be towed in the dealer for a fuelpump prob or some issue here and there. if ur'e gonan buy this car, it's more for show. 
if u want something cost effective, look in to honda, toyota, or some good japanese. even bmw is pretty good in reliability being german. mini coopers is cool too, but for evday driving, id' go with beetle cuz of room. honda and toyota might have a boring look and might be kinda boring(dpepending on model) to drive daily, but u'll be sure to go out and crank it up and drive it and not worry weather or not u have to use up your new pair of nikes to get to work or class.... 
but it's your choice, u will jsut have more probs in vw than other daily drivers. but i gotta admit, there is something about vw that in a way makes it fun to drive. jsut too bad they suk at reliability.....[HR][/HR]​i sure appreciate you all giving me your opinions and comments about this car, it's very nice of you.. 
i'm getin 2001 TDI (at least thats what i think right now), my gf doesn't really understand that much in the cars so i guess the choice of the model will be after me and i think TDI would be the best choice to go with







as for driving i'm pretty certain that i'll like the car once it'll be one of my own







i never said its bad car







but in any case i'm less likely going be driving that car that much.. or if i will not on driver's seats.. unless my gf ask me too, but she think it's fun so less likely it's going to happened







although on the bright side of this.. now when we go to the bars i can get drunk and since she'll be drivin she'd have to stay away from this kind of stuff







hehe .. but we all know how it'll go...


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

quote:[HR][/HR]h1.. is it on all bettles? or just specific year?[HR][/HR]​All (w/o the HID option in Europe







). There are (3) sets of H1 bulbs for New Beetles with fogs (high/low/fogs) and (2) sets for models without fogs (high/low). The low beam also doubles as the daytime running light.


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (gt2437)*

quote:[HR][/HR]h1.. is it on all bettles? or just specific year?
All (w/o the HID option in Europe







). There are (3) sets of H1 bulbs for New Beetles with fogs (high/low/fogs) and (2) sets for models without fogs (high/low). The low beam also doubles as the daytime running light.[HR][/HR]​i was thinkin to get HID kit.. but i dunno.. we'll see maybe we'll leave it as it is.. gotta see if that's enough .. haven't seen bettle with HIDs


----------



## fast mayte (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: bettle (gt2437)*

lol, yea i guess it'll help out there. lol. i think it'll be ok if she's gonna be driving it around. as long as u do maintainance, like regular oilchanges and other stuff, it should be pretty ok. but an extended warantee will help cuz u're getting used for the common repairs, cuz it can get costly sometimes.








oh by the way, WELCOME!!!


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (fast mayte)*

quote:[HR][/HR]lol, yea i guess it'll help out there. lol. i think it'll be ok if she's gonna be driving it around. as long as u do maintainance, like regular oilchanges and other stuff, it should be pretty ok. but an extended warantee will help cuz u're getting used for the common repairs, cuz it can get costly sometimes.








oh by the way, WELCOME!!!







[HR][/HR]​thanks


----------



## jahfakin (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

The TDi have about 90hp (85-90whp) and about 150lb/ft at the wheels. Add a chip ($300-$400) and that jumps to 115whp (130-135bhp) and 230lb/ft . Add injectors (0.205mm for $150) with the chip and you will have a 150+ bhp engine with 300 lb/ft (you'll need a new clutch to handle the power).
Tdi tuning is getting popular in NA
BTW, the GS400 is one of the few car that Lexus makes that I actually like. So nice car.


[Modified by jahfakin, 4:06 PM 2-15-2003]


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: bettle (jahfakin)*

The GS400 is definitely a nice Lexus. It's puny little brother, the IS400, a very popular car here in LA, makes me cringe.
The TDI is an amazing engine. The stock torque alone makes people smile (hell it's better than the stock 1.8Ts except the AWP engines, which are all new GTIs and the NB Turbo S). But it just gets ridiculous at 300 ftlbon a 3000 lb. car. Have fun launching.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: bettle (paultakeda)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The GS400 is definitely a nice Lexus. It's puny little brother, the IS400, a very popular car here in LA, makes me cringe.[HR][/HR]​IS300


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (jahfakin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The TDi have about 90hp (85-90whp) and about 150lb/ft at the wheels. Add a chip ($300-$400) and that jumps to 115whp (130-135bhp) and 230lb/ft . Add injectors (0.205mm for $150) with the chip and you will have a 150+ bhp engine with 300 lb/ft (you'll need a new clutch to handle the power).
Tdi tuning is getting popular in NA
BTW, the GS400 is one of the few car that Lexus makes that I actually like. So nice car.

[Modified by jahfakin, 4:06 PM 2-15-2003][HR][/HR]​thanks







i really love my GS too







i think this is the best car ever from all the cars







comparing to the price too







heh m5 is nice too but it's a bit more expensive, some of benz are nice too but then again they even more expensive.. so GS4x is the best car..


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (paultakeda)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The GS400 is definitely a nice Lexus. It's puny little brother, the IS400, a very popular car here in LA, makes me cringe.
The TDI is an amazing engine. The stock torque alone makes people smile (hell it's better than the stock 1.8Ts except the AWP engines, which are all new GTIs and the NB Turbo S). But it just gets ridiculous at 300 ftlbon a 3000 lb. car. Have fun launching.







[HR][/HR]​GS400 is a punny little brother of IS300? um.. i think it's the other way around







GS400 is v8 4.0L engine w/ 300hp stock.. IS300 is i6 3.0L 215hp... so like i said.. it's the other way around










[Modified by alexus, 11:39 PM 2-15-2003]


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

btw
where would be the best place to look for this car?


----------



## jahfakin (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
GS400 is a punny little brother of IS300? um.. i think it's the other way around







GS400 is v8 4.0L engine w/ 300hp stock.. IS300 is i6 3.0L 215hp... so like i said.. it's the other way around








[Modified by alexus, 11:39 PM 2-15-2003][HR][/HR]​I like the GS400, but i have to be real, it's still a Toyota and 300hp in a Toyota or Honda means 250hp in most other cars. I have raced many GS400 (including my old college roommate's) in my Mustang, and despite the hp advantage over my car that's as heavy as a tank (convertable), I still burn them. A 300hp car should do 0-60 well under 6 secconds. A G35 has 260hp and is faster.
Back to the original topic, I don't know if you can buy a TDi in NY from a dealer. maybe from a private party, but you would want it from a dealer to get the 2 year bumper to bumper warranty on a certified pre-owned one. See link below
http://forums.tdiclub.com/NonCGI/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=21;t=000376
i almost freaking had a heart attack when i went to fill up this morning and noticed that fuel was $1.99/gal for diesel. then when i went to pay and mention how expensive it was, the lady at the register said that it would have been more, but they didn't have an extra "2" for the price sign. So it would have been over $2/gal if they had it. The price jumped $0.35 in the past ten days (from when i last filled up), that's crazy. If diesel is cheaper to produce than gas, why does it cost more? premium gas was like $1.86/gal. 



[Modified by jahfakin, 1:19 AM 2-17-2003]


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (jahfakin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
GS400 is a punny little brother of IS300? um.. i think it's the other way around







GS400 is v8 4.0L engine w/ 300hp stock.. IS300 is i6 3.0L 215hp... so like i said.. it's the other way around








[Modified by alexus, 11:39 PM 2-15-2003]
I like the GS400, but i have to be real, it's still a Toyota and 300hp in a Toyota or Honda means 250hp in most other cars. I have raced many GS400 (including my old college roommate's) in my Mustang, and despite the hp advantage over my car that's as heavy as a tank (convertable), I still burn them. A 300hp car should do 0-60 well under 6 secconds. A G35 has 260hp and is faster.
Back to the original topic, I don't know if you can buy a TDi in NY from a dealer. maybe from a private party, but you would want it from a dealer to get the 2 year bumper to bumper warranty on a certified pre-owned one. See link below
http://forums.tdiclub.com/NonCGI/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=21;t=000376
i almost freaking had a heart attack when i went to fill up this morning and noticed that fuel was $1.99/gal for diesel. then when i went to pay and mention how expensive it was, the lady at the register said that it would have been more, but they didn't have an extra "2" for the price sign. So it would have been over $2/gal if they had it. The price jumped $0.35 in the past ten days (from when i last filled up), that's crazy. If diesel is cheaper to produce than gas, why does it cost more? premium gas was like $1.86/gal. 
[Modified by jahfakin, 1:19 AM 2-17-2003][HR][/HR]​300hp means 300hp.. no more no less.. if you dont belive it you can look at charts, i put intake in my gs400, by documentation it should have give me from 30-45 extra hp, in my case it was 30hp according to chart..


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

Some girls hate the New Beetle and some love it, so make sure she likes the beetle before you surprise her with it and she surprises you back

















[Modified by Senna 1.8T, 9:25 AM 2-19-2003]


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (Senna 1.8T)*

she wants it more then anythin in the world..
yesterday we went to infiniti dealership to look at g35 coupe, she said it's nice and all but she still wants a vw bettle and nothin else...
so i'm pretty sure that's the only car she wants


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

if she buys a beetle don't tell her about this site unlesss she got big pockets haha


----------



## jahfakin (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
300hp means 300hp.. no more no less.. if you dont belive it you can look at charts, i put intake in my gs400, by documentation it should have give me from 30-45 extra hp, in my case it was 30hp according to chart..[HR][/HR]​Sorry, I didn't mean to pick on your car. But have you decided where you are going to buy your TDi from?


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (jahfakin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Sorry, I didn't mean to pick on your car. But have you decided where you are going to buy your TDi from?[HR][/HR]​nope, not yet.. still lookin' around .. i'm having second thoughts about TDI, I actually want 1.8T now..


----------



## NETBEETLE (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

A 1.8T??? Now she's gonna break the bank! (with "additions", that is)


----------



## arizonaluke2 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: bettle (NETBEETLE)*

also be sure she hears the TDi if you do decide to get it. It is not a quite machine at idle.


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (NETBEETLE)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A 1.8T??? Now she's gonna break the bank! (with "additions", that is)







[HR][/HR]​she doesn't really care if this is TDI or 1.8T or even 2.0.. she just wants bettle.. she wants me to decide rest of the stuff (such as engine and all other belongies)


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (arizonaluke2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]also be sure she hears the TDi if you do decide to get it. It is not a quite machine at idle. [HR][/HR]​yeah, i keep hearin that TDI is not quite as gas car... but thats not my main concern.. 
my main concern is power of the car, even though i dont want her to race i still think that it'd be better to get more powerful car then less powerful car and as for gas mileges it's about twice difference, which is good for diseil car but not as good as i though at the begining.. i though it's like 3 times over gas.. but its not even 2.. (although very close)... so ... i'm thinkin' 1.8T


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (NETBEETLE)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A 1.8T??? Now she's gonna break the bank! (with "additions", that is)







[HR][/HR]​speakin' of addon's.... she already wants a body kit.. hehe.. where would be the good place to look for 'em? some websites perhaps .. with pictures and all








also i was wondering if you guys having any meetings sometimes.. like other car owner's.. like let's say Lexus







and i'm pretty much sure all (or at least most) of the cars have those... here is some pictures from lexus's - http://alexus.fotki.com/cars/lexus/clublexus/ 
so i was wondering if VW have them too.. we would *love* to stop by to see some bettles


----------



## ElecMoHwk (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

First off I'll jump in and offer my site as a possible place to shop for body kits







Shameless self plug but hey...
http://www.mohawk-motorsport.com
as for get togethers... Oh my... I don't think any car owner community has the active following present in the VW driver universe... There are some crazy active clubs all over the US and the world, and you can usually find any weekend full of group drives and shows and even just hangin out for no apparent reason with other VW drivers.
And when you wanna talk beetles... well, check out http://www.newbeetle.org of course, as there's an events forum there specifically for us buggers. And the mother of all bug shows...
http://www.roswell2k.org
Roswell 2K
Annual event, that has had up to 300+ New Beetles in the past. People trek from every state (cept hawaii, but including alaska), and drive their bugs out to Roswell New mexico for this New Beetle only weekend of events, parties, chit chat, and trophies...


----------



## 01buggirl (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: bettle (fast mayte)*

i do not know if any one told you this but the head lights suck to change it took my bf and 2 others 1 hour to hange them the first time.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: bettle (01buggirl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i do not know if any one told you this but the head lights suck to change it took my bf and 2 others 1 hour to hange them the first time.[HR][/HR]​your boyfriend is an idiot and the 2 others are even bigger idiots


----------



## doc540 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: bettle (FastAndFurious)*

He might be an idiot, but he's got a g/f in Fort Collins who owns a New Beetle.
Nyyyyyaaa nyyyyyaaaaaa nyyyyaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (01buggirl)*

what exactly was he changing? headlights itself or just bulbs?


----------



## Anna (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

To change out the bulb, you have to physically remove the entire headlight assembly from the car. The first time you do it, it can be a bogger bear, depending on the level of dirt and grime in the tracks. I've seen one changed out in 5 minutes and I've seen one take almost an hour (and that was being done by someone who'd done three before that). 
The TDI headlights are the worst... very little wiggle room, the 1.8s are second and the 2.0s are generally relatively easy.


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (Anna)*

thats kind of blows... first thing i had in mind is to change stock bulbs into somethin else.. if i'm not going put hids on it then at least some PIAA bulbs or somethin.. but hour just to change those... thats a lot


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

GET THE 1.8t OR YOU WILL BE FOREVER KICKING YOURSELF IN THE BUTT!

NB was the Motor Trend Car of the Year when first released.
The 1.8T has been a Ward's Top Ten Motor for atleast 3 years.
How many cars have both of those awards going for it.

Find someone with a 1.8T VW that has a chip and go for a ride. You should be fairly impressed, even from your V8 Lexus background.










[Modified by slugII, 1:11 PM 2-28-2003]


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (slugII)*

quote:[HR][/HR]GET THE 1.8t OR YOU WILL BE FOREVER KICKING YOURSELF IN THE BUTT!

NB was the Motor Trend Car of the Year when first released.
The 1.8T has been a Ward's Top Ten Motor for atleast 3 years.
How many cars have both of those awards going for it.

Find someone with a 1.8T VW that has a chip and go for a ride. You should be fairly impressed, even from your V8 Lexus background.









[Modified by slugII, 1:11 PM 2-28-2003][HR][/HR]​heh... i am pretty much made up my mind about 1.8T


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

so whens the car comming, im excited myself to see another beetle enthusiast in the tri state area, theres not many around...sometimes i feel alone around here even with all the moded gti/jetta's around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (FastAndFurious)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so whens the car comming, im excited myself to see another beetle enthusiast in the tri state area, theres not many around...sometimes i feel alone around here even with all the moded gti/jetta's around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​dunno yet, still workin' on it..
a) need to get driver license for her
b) need to find good deal for the car
it's basically up to her, she seems like wants it yesterday.. so we still workin' on it


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: bettle (alexus)*

nice, keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alexus (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: bettle (FastAndFurious)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nice, keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​will do


----------

